# Schnellstes AGP Mainboard?



## Racer01014 (12. März 2009)

Hallo Community,

Ich wollte gerne wissen, welches Mainboard ( mit AGP! ) zur Zeit das schnellste auf dem Markt ist?

Klar, umsteigen auf PCI Express lohnt immer, nur würds mich trotzdem interessieren.

Danke


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. März 2009)

Sockel?

Und was meinst du mit "schnellstes" Board - der aktuellste (hahaha) Chipsatz auf einem Board mit AGP Slot?


----------



## Racer01014 (12. März 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 12.03.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Sockel?
> 
> Und was meinst du mit "schnellstes" Board - der aktuellste (hahaha) Chipsatz auf einem Board mit AGP Slot?



Sockel ist prinzipiell egal. Kann für AMD oder für Intel sein.

Richtig, suche den aktuellsten Chipsatz auf einem AGP Board.

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2009)

also, was auch immer du für ne AGP-karte hast: verkauf die, davon kriegst du dann locker ne gleichgute PCie-karte, und dann kannst du dir auch ein board mit PCie holen und musst nicht so nen veralteten mist kaufen, der zudem auch immer schlechter in sachen treibern unterstützt werden wird.


----------



## Racer01014 (12. März 2009)

Herbboy am 12.03.2009 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> also, was auch immer du für ne AGP-karte hast: verkauf die, davon kriegst du dann locker ne gleichgute PCie-karte, und dann kannst du dir auch ein board mit PCie holen und musst nicht so nen veralteten mist kaufen, der zudem auch immer schlechter in sachen treibern unterstützt werden wird.



Das ist mir durchaus klar, Herbboy! 
Trotzdem würds mich interessieren, welcher Chipsatz da am flottesten ist.


----------



## SuicideVampire (12. März 2009)

Racer01014 am 12.03.2009 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 12.03.2009 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meines Wissens ein oller nforce 3 auf irgendwelchen obskuren 775er-Boards von Asrock...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2009)

würde sagen, asrock 4coredual sata 2 rev. 2.0
da können immerhin intel e7x00 prozessoren verwedet werden, 

aber egal was man nimmt, speicher und prozessor werden von agp und bord immer gebremst,

bei amd gabs auch noch am2 systeme mit agp. nf4 glaube, aber danach is essig

EDIT:
doch nf3 250, kein nf4


----------



## Racer01014 (14. März 2009)

Danke euch beiden!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2009)

Racer01014 am 12.03.2009 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 12.03.2009 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"neuesten" agp-chipsätze:
intel 865/875
nforce3 
via 8keineahung0
letzterer ist mit abstand der neueste, allerdings bewegen sich chipsätze seit langer zeit auf konstand hohem niveau, so dass das kaum einfluss auf die leistung hat. interessanter wäre da die cpu-kompatibilität - asrock bietet auf 865 basis auch mainboards für fsb1066 core2 an, auf basis der via gibts auch mainboards für 1333 aber afaik nicht yorkfield kompatibel.
der nforce3 wurde kürzlich mit ner nf4 "northbridge" kombiniert für n pci-e/agp kombi board und afaik am2+.
hab aber keine ahnung, ob asrock zu dem team auch ordentliche treiber anbietet - nvidia selbst hat den nforce3 noch vor vista aufs abstellgleis geschoben. (wie es bei via aussieht, weiß ich nicht -normalerweise aber besser. intel braucht, wie gewohnt, unter windows eigentlich keine treiber)


----------

